# Butler Island Report 12/27



## Potlicker60 (Dec 27, 2014)

Hunted Butler Island today with a buddy. I always enjoy hunting there and will certainly be back. We only had one duck (merganser)come within range this morning and it got the pass.  When we met up with the other trailer loads to count ducks for the 9am pickup the group total was at 14 ducks. There were a few of the better blinds that stayed put for a later pick up, so I'm not sure what the total was for the day. I'm sure there were around 70 hunters today. Everything looks great there for habitat and hunting, just a lack of ducks this weekend. Good luck to others that go and please post a report.


----------



## jmerrell (Dec 28, 2014)

Cool man.  I'm sure yall had a blast either way.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 28, 2014)

Butler  island is not cyber scouting. Butler is a draw hunt and a stand by hunt. The area is well known and anybody that picks up a Georgia hunting reg at Walmart can read about it. Been way to warm for ducks on the coast. Thanks for the report.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 28, 2014)

Been too warm all over this flyway for the last split, too warm and rainy.

Nicely done BTW


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 28, 2014)

Out of curiosity, what does cyber scouting have to do with this thread? I have only volunteered an informative report to be helpful to other hunters.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 28, 2014)

We will be on a quota hunt the 17th of January.  Hope some new birds have pushed down.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 28, 2014)

Potlicker60 said:


> Out of curiosity, what does cyber scouting have to do with this thread? I have only volunteered an informative report to be helpful to other hunters.



The big difference is that Butler is quota only and a few stand by hunters.  But waaaaayyyy too many people feel it necessary to post names of certain lakes and public areas that are heavily hunted.  What you did wasn't cyber scouting.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 28, 2014)

Potlicker60 said:


> Out of curiosity, what does cyber scouting have to do with this thread? I have only volunteered an informative report to be helpful to other hunters.


 It does not, Again thanks for the good report.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 28, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> The big difference is that Butler is quota only and a few stand by hunters.  But waaaaayyyy too many people feel it necessary to post names of certain lakes and public areas that are heavily hunted.  What you did wasn't cyber scouting.



So, would it be frowned upon on this forum or considered cyber scouting if I posted a positive and informative report like this about Rhett's Island?


----------



## Potlicker60 (Dec 28, 2014)

Also, we saw one gator that was about 4 ft long yesterday.
Cyber scouting


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't know about the report on Rhett's.  I just know that telling folks there are plenty of birds on public water will just mean way more folks there.  I feel that if I have to burn my gas to find birds, then so should others.  No need in giving out freebies to strangers.


----------



## across the river (Dec 28, 2014)

Potlicker60 said:


> So, would it be frowned upon on this forum or considered cyber scouting if I posted a positive and informative report like this about Rhett's Island?



Cyber scouting is when people just cruise the forum to try to find out where birds are, and then just show up blind on the weekend to whatever spot they heard ducks were at.  You weren't cyber scouting, but it would be frowned upon if you went to Rhett's with three buddies and all limited out, and then you came on the forum posting pictures and telling everyone and their grandma that you killed all these birds at Rhetts on pond 2.   At that point, all the guys who normally hunt pond 2 are going to have a lot more company on Wednesday, New Years day, and Saturday.    If you kill birds somewhere and want to post pictures, then knock yourself out, just don't name drop particular public lakes, rivers, or places or else you and anyone else who hunts there is probably going to have company the next time you go.  Have enough respect for the people who do take the time to go out and scout to keep locations to yourself. People can't just go hunt Butler at will, so you report on the quota hunt won't really have any impact, even if you all did average a whole .2 ducks/person.


----------



## Hamby13 (Dec 29, 2014)

We hunted Butler Dec 20th and waded the whole area we were might've been dumb but we fortunately didn't see any gators. Our group killed 48 ducks for the hunt, our group killing 11 of them. It has Consistly gotten lower in numbers every week but maybe for the late season hunters new birds will push down. They slaughtered them the first few weeks of the season


----------



## creekrocket (Dec 29, 2014)

Scrapy said:


> Delted due to cyber scouting
> 
> Don't think he's replying about the first sentence... It's the second and third sentence that may have grabbed his attention, along with most on this forum....


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 29, 2014)

Folks I have deleted any reference to a non draw hunt. Cyber scouting is no longer allowed. Any reference to the location of ducks in the state or areas close to the state will be deleted. WMA  draw hunt post are allowed. Good luck with your season


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 29, 2014)

Well done on filtering the "cyber scouting"!  I don't think I've seen any other hunting or fishing forum take the time and energy to do it.  I always tell folks, if you post it they will come.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Dec 29, 2014)

We had a group of 50 or so mallards working our decoys there on saturday. They are very call/decoy shy  We killed one nice drake out of the group. We also killed one gwt.  Those were the only shots fired in our blind.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 30, 2014)

Uptonongood said:


> Well done on filtering the "cyber scouting"!  I don't think I've seen any other hunting or fishing forum take the time and energy to do it.  I always tell folks, if you post it they will come.



Oh yes there are.  I can name 2 other forums that don't allow cyber scouting or posting of any pics that amy give a clue to the location.


----------



## Uptonongood (Dec 31, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Oh yes there are.  I can name 2 other forums that don't allow cyber scouting or posting of any pics that amy give a clue to the location.



Excellent! I wish it was a standard for all hunting/fishing forums.

Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Scrapy (Jan 1, 2015)

Pooch got really restless wakin up in my lap . I heard my chickens squawkin. Jumpedied into my Rambo gear . And my double barrel. Dominickers come raceing out the dog house / converted chicken coop since the real dog died . Saw a grey streak . A shot from the hip.  Tagged one . Saw another grey streak , tagged dattun too . Heard a rustling in the dog house /chicken house doe. Shined my two cell . A possum grinned back at me and walked off , me out of shells  and I got two dead Domineckers. He got a grin.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jan 1, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Pooch got really restless wakin up in my lap . I heard my chickens squawkin. Jumpedied into my Rambo gear . And my double barrel. Dominickers come raceing out the dog house / converted chicken coop since the real dog died . Saw a grey streak . A shot from the hip.  Tagged one . Saw another grey streak , tagged dattun too . Heard a rustling in the dog house /chicken house doe. Shined my two cell . A possum grinned back at me and walked off , me out of shells  and I got two dead Domineckers. He got a grin.



I've had this same thing happen to me. The surprising thing is that I still hunt with doubles.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Jan 3, 2015)

A friend of mine was on today's quota there....54 people killed 2 ducks


----------



## steelshotslayer (Jan 3, 2015)

gobbleandgrunt78 said:


> a friend of mine was on today's quota there....54 people killed 2 ducks



wow


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Worst year since I started. . . . . 15 years ago.


----------



## Uptonongood (Jan 4, 2015)

These warm temps put the brakes on waterfowl migration.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 4, 2015)

64 degrees here...


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 6, 2015)

Hopefully this cold weather will push some new birds down before the 17th.


----------



## BRYNTESON (Jan 6, 2015)

I will also be there the 17th. for the quota hunt! And hunting champney Sunday and Monday if they have water.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 6, 2015)

hope the cold helps out


----------



## mattech (Jan 7, 2015)

Good luck


----------



## BRYNTESON (Jan 17, 2015)

We killed a 3 man limit on butler today.


----------



## emusmacker (Jan 18, 2015)

We killed 2 ringers at Butler Sat but it was because of poor shooting. We should have at least 6 or 7 ducks.  The birds were there, and we worked a group of big ducks for at least 7 or 8 mins.  It was a fun trip.  it was my uncle, and my son and I.  The best hunting trip I've been on this year.  Had several different of species of ducks killed there.  saw one guy with a nice widgeon, a guy with a stud of a ringneck.  And several teal.  Even the standby hunters got to hunt.


----------



## BRYNTESON (Jan 19, 2015)

Yeah it was a good shoot.  I made a bad shot on a pintail and lost it, was mad the whole day after that!


----------

